# OT: Very Rats



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm hoping that no one will mind me posting this. 

MJ, wanted to hear some more about my pet ratties and I love pictures, so there's also some pictures of them. I'm sorry I didn't get to this sooner, but been a bit busy.

Well, along with other animals. My home (and parents/families home), is home to about 11 ratties (give or take a few). There's always at least one...
Most have been saved from going as snake food, people not wanting them, people trying to kill them and many other ways. Some in the past have been bought from breeders. I still if possible try to find out background info or track down the breeder. I've had rats for about 6-7 yrs, my first one being a Hairless (who is no longer with me). From there it went to furred rats.

I put my furred rats in 30gallon tanks, while I clean their cages. I also sometimes let them run around in their play room. Here are a few I currently have...
Loman is a Hairless/Nude rat. He came from two furred rats, so his genetics is a bit different from that of a normal Hairless. He is currently 1yr and 4 months old. He's one of my snuggle bugs! I got him from a pet shop and was able to talk to his breeders. I hope to pair him up with a new Dumbo I have. Loman has dumbo ears rats in his back ground (sister and litter mates), so the results should be interesting.

Pictures: 
Loman...

I have him out and about in this one.

OK, Now here is his sister. 

Yep, hard to believe. Bella is a furred, dumbo eared rat. She also looks nothing like her brother. Both her and Loman were little when I got them.

Then, we have JB (JellyBelly). An albino rat hand fed by me and a complete love.


And last for now, but not least...Nara. Nara was going to be snake food and came from a pet shop. She has a background that has Merle coated rats in it. Another totally sweety and I got her right after she was weaned.


Again, I really hope that this won't bother anyone and that I subjected it correctly.

Thanks!
hilly


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

*Here's*

a link to see more of them and some of the other pet ratties.


-hilly


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Hillybean, well quite interesting! I see you are serious about your signature when you sign it," Companion to Mookee pigeon *and many other animals*!" 

I think there is beauty in all animals we have as pets. One of my daughters, Debra (Zaise here) has a pet iguana and he is a big-un! I should ask her to post a picture sometime.

Does anyone else here have any interesting pets I wonder?


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Oh! How cute!!

Licha*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are lovely beings, Hillly. I'm an old lady compared to you, but can still remember the white rats that my grandfather had as pets and loved so dearly. I, myself, have some "rodent like" beings living here, and they are adorable.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing the pics and story, they are absolutely adorable.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOVED seeing your ratties, HB! I really like them and think they make great pet friends!

Hugs and scritches to all!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hilly, your ratties are all beautiful. I too love to see the different animals/birds our members have. I really like Loman - that picture kinda reminds me of an armadillo.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

*lovely!*

Your rats are so cute. I've never seen a hairless rat before - he's a big one too!

I always had rats when I was younger. Some were albinos a friend rescued from his Dad's lab, and some I got from pet stores. Rats have such clever little personalities. I'll always have a soft spot in my heart for them...

Thank you for sharing your photos.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hilly, they are beautiful! I especially love JellyBean. What a face!

Feather


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

hi Hillybean hope you do not mind if i post a pic of my baby rat 
she is hairless and dumbo. i breed them but she it my fav.
i have not fond a name for her yet.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey Hilly just found this post, your ratties are adorable!! It's always nice to see others who have them too.  Mine are mostly dumbos (all beige) atm, I used to have bald ones who were all named after the Baldwins lol.  They do make the nicest pets and are very loving and smart little creatures.


----------



## motobird (Sep 15, 2006)

i have two rats right now.
one is 6 years old and one is 2 years old.
glad to see we like out rats with out wings 
my 6 year old is a giant boy 
and so is his "brother".


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

motobird said:


> i have two rats right now.
> one is 6 years old and one is 2 years old.
> glad to see we like out *rats with out wings *
> my 6 year old is a giant boy
> and so is his "brother".


Yep, we do.  

Incidentally the ones with wings are bats, not any type of bird, especially pigeons.


----------



## motobird (Sep 15, 2006)

mine do fly hold on i ill post a picture.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello Hillybean,

I kinda object to OT -- off topic -- posts, especially ones that show photos of rats.

If you were to glue or sew some wings on them, that would be a different matter.

Then I would be enraptured of the lovely photos of "rats with wings"! 

But I can't be serious about this. I'm full of beans. Or, I wish I were. We are going to soak another big pot of pinto beans for a weeks worth of Tex-Mex, and beans with cornbread. Have to buy pinto beans ((_Wachtelbohnen _= quail (egg) beans)) at a large wholesaler-type warehouse distributor to get these beans in Germany. 

But, I really do like rats. I have a commission to draw a caricature of a local cabarettist as a rat, which he will use on advertising posters. Already have the semi-finished drawing. 

So, your photos may help me out, also vegata2802's photo of her un-named dumbo rat, which clearly shows placement of the ear on the skull in relation to eyes and jaw. Thanks.

Larry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

motobird said:


> mine do fly hold on i ill post a picture.


 What tasty bit of treat did your athletic rattie get for this jump?

Really enjoying all the lovely photos of pet rats!


----------



## motobird (Sep 15, 2006)

he got my chi food


----------

